# Lift to Hamm December 2015



## Nephururuskeith (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi 
I'm in se London near Wimbledon tennis courts 
Is there anyone that has a seat to Hamm that they can give me ?
Not for free of course I'll pay 
And I can try get somewhere more suitable for you 
Let me know if you can pm me or reply on here or email 
[email protected]
Many thanks. Keith


----------

